# Mega mood swings



## Wass (Mar 2, 2010)

On day 7 of my suprecur - period (hopefully my last for a while) due tomorrow and my mood swings go from 0-60. Add to that being a week post breakdown - don't know what to do with myself. 


Anyone else in moodswing city


----------



## Wass (Mar 2, 2010)

Post relationship breakdown!!!


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Hello Wass,


Think you might get a load of empathetic responses on the treatment side of the singles board (perhaps Shari, the board mod, can move this thread across?)  Just wanted to pop in and reply quickly though - so sorry you are having to deal with the break up of a relationship at the same time you have tx - have been there, done that, and it wasn't pretty.     Have my fingers crossed for you that this will be your last AF for a while too.   


A-Mx


----------



## Wass (Mar 2, 2010)

AF arrived this morning, along with it a horrific wave of complete utter despair. Haven't felt this low since suffering depression in my late 20's. Hoping it's all down to the hormones!


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Wass

The medication buserelin  ( brand name Suprecur) is effectively throwing you into a menopause like state very quickly so you will feel like 'crap'.  I don't know how old you are but I am sure you are not in your 50's and I am positive you would  not chose to feeling like feeling like a 50 year old going through the menopause!    Hope you feel better soon: should be better when you are back on oestrogen.

Good luck
TC X


----------



## Wass (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanx TC, I'm only 40. I feel like a hormonal teenager. I went from being calm and resolved to the fact that my relationship is over and I'm doing this on my on which was Friday, to today crying non stop, and feeling like my world has ended!!!


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi Wass,

Buserelin did that to me in a big way, awful, like you I felt extremely depressed. As soon as I was back on the oestrogen I felt much better: I hope you do too. 

Big  

Riley x


----------



## Wass (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanx Riley, something to look forward to. It's been such a shock, have felt so irrational it's beyond belief!


----------



## Jacobsmum (Feb 23, 2013)

Wass

I really feel for you -  . The fast-track to medically induced menopause is not a rollercoaster I recommend to anyone. It can serve a purpose though - this gets you in with a chance of your longed for baby. And on top of a relationship breakdown to! That's enough to send you over the edge without a truck load of hormones added to the mix. 

Some people find the down reg (suprecur/buserelin) meds awful, others sail through. And some who cope well the the down reg find the stimming more of a trial, mood-wise. As in all things IVF, not everyone reacts the same. But I found I generally felt better once I had started stims - really hope you will find that too. Try doing some nice relaxing things - meditation and scented candles/ fave box set dvds/ anything that works for you.

And look at this as a learning experience - I learnt that I will be going to my gp and I will be getting HRT at the first hint of a symptom of menopause....

Let us know how you are getting on - will keep fingers crossed for you!
Jacob's mum x


----------



## Wass (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanx Jacob's mum. I expected mood swings but this today has been awful. Hopefully once my injections are done I might feel more like myself. Doesn't help that the medication is also stopping me sleeping so I'm constantly knackered as well as tearful. Yet I'm sure that when I hold my baby in my arms for the first time - it will all be forgotten!


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

You will indeed forget it all when that baby is in your arms.  Once you start stimulation your oestrogen will rise naturally as the follicles develop or you will be given supplementation either way most people feel better on oestrogen but some get awful hot sweats!
Can't win either way really!
TC x


----------



## Wass (Mar 2, 2010)

Can't wait!!!!


----------

